# Cough!!! Choke!!!



## Jahve (Oct 31, 2003)

Yep... The snow around Apsen and the Butte is gettin to deep to breathe!!!! Fack the snow is getting deep over there on the west side of the divide.... 

Looks like another day of cleanin the pow out of goggles and the air intake of the sleds. Hard to tell cause all we ride is virgin pow but 80+" is realistic..

This is goin to set us up for a sic Feb - April BC season!!

Enjoy but be safe.. Worst avy conditions we have seen in a long time but I guess that just goes along with this much snow!!!

Yes yeti it could be called epic.... Even by my standards.


----------



## deepstroke (Apr 3, 2005)

Silverton is reporting 40 inches in 24 hours! Looks like the Animas will rage again come summer. Epic indeed.


----------



## GoodTimes (Mar 9, 2006)

I'm pretty friggen excited about all the snow too......but I won't get to excited about run-off until we get these types of storms in March/April.


----------



## Jahve (Oct 31, 2003)

Wow maybe a day of sun today!!! Looked at or for the mark from last Jan 1 around on the w side of the divide and could not find it at first - it just went under the snow!! How this Dec will be more than last year is beyond me but unless it settles a bunch 09 dec produced more snow than 08 dec....

Good start to run off and this will fill in all the lines .. 

I have to throw in the good old be safe... I heard someone say yesterday that any (highmarkin or skiing) slope over 30 or so deg will = a free body bag and ride out.. He hit the nail on the head!


----------



## islandertek (Apr 4, 2008)

Ahhhh, the beginning of an EPIC year!! I'm gonna start packin my snorkel for skiing!!! Starting to feel a little anxious already for run-off!!! The Rocky Mountains, an endless playground!! Powder turns, and Ice tools during the winter, boofs and hand-jams in the summer!! Too much to do, and not enough time!!! Have fun and be safe!!!!

Cheers!!


----------

